# Decided on a bow!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Went to Sportsmans, Scheels and Wild Arrow and shot a ton of different bows.
I thought I wanted the Diamond outlaw and was fine with it till I went to Wild Arrow and shot.
I could not get over how the Hoyt Faktor turbo felt!! SO SMOOTH!! Quite, balanced like crazy and just felt really good in my hand.
I decided I'm going to get in the next few weeks. 
Just wanted to ask if you guys have any reviews of it?

From what I've read everybody seems to love it. Plus it is a sexy looking moma!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh and I have to say the guy at Wild Arrow was great, not a salesman that was pushy and not a ****y know it all. Just a very helpful guy. 
My wife wanted to shoot cause she is thinking about getting into it with me, she's left handed so he went and got a bow out of the box and set it up for her and taught her how to shoot. She really liked it and now understands why it is so hard to kill a deer with a bow.

I'll be headed back to get my new bow and get started for next year!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I shot the Faktor, sypder, carbon sypder, chill, and experience when looking at a new bow.


I jumped on the Faktor 30; I love it. It's draw is much smoother than my Bowtech Assassian. I can't feel any vibration when shooting it. And it's very quite!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok, I just saw that the new PSE full throttle shoots 370 fps, I'm going to see how it feels and might go with that.

Do you guys think I should give up a little feel and comfort for the extra speed!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

That's what I did when I got that Assassian early this year, and my bad shoulder paid for it. Never again will I trade comfort for speed.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

That full throttle will be a beast to shoot. You really give up shooting comfort to get that speed. Some people love the feel but i would only get a 50 or 60 lb throttle.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

At 50-60 lbs you are not going to be at 370, more like faktor speeds?
Just need to go shoot it and see I guess


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I would never trade comfort for speed on a bow.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> At 50-60 lbs you are not going to be at 370, more like faktor speeds?
> Just need to go shoot it and see I guess


That's not true 
You can get ibo speeds with ibo weight arrows

So at 50 lbs you can 370 with 250 grain arrow

60 lbs can get 370 with 300 grain arrow

70 =350


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Hoghunter, the PSE bows including the Full Throttle will be on demo at the bow shop on 800 North Main in Logan tomorrow night from 6-7:30... don't know if you're close enough to go try them out or not. hope to see you there.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Those IBO speeds are also for a 30 inch draw. If you are shooting less draw, you will never get the 370 at any arrow weight unless you shoot less than 5 grains per lb. (not recommended and dangerous). The PSE speed bows I have shot have a horrible draw. I like speed, but not at that price. You will find that controlling a hunting arrow at speeds above 310 fps become increasingly harder the faster you go. I shot a hunting arrow at 328 fps one year. when loper hunting. I spent an abnormal amount of time finding a fletching combo to control it. (fixed blade combo). Using a mechanical broad head, you can probably do it. I have slowed my arrow down on my hunting bow ever since. I have shot mechanical broad heads, killed elk and deer with them, but prefer a fixed blade (Magnus Buzz Cut's or Stingers). Speed bows are for experienced shooters who already have good form. Beginners will struggle with their accuracy. Of course, accuracy is subjective. For some, a group of 5 arrows the size of a breadbox is sufficient at 20 yards. I want a 1 inch group at 20 yards. We used to shoot fast arrows for a flat trajectory which helped us with range estimation. With todays range finders, there is no need to estimate (guestimate). I range everything. I want to know the distance, not guess the distance. So, back to your question. No, I would not go in the PSE speed bow direction, and I have been shooting for over 40 years and feel I have the experience to control such a bow. Just not interested.


----------

